# Shut off suddenly to a blue screen -- is this bad?



## Captain Kirk (May 17, 2013)

Hello computer people, how is everyone today?

I thought it was kind of strange.
My computer shut off by itself suddenly.
And then went to a blue screen.

I don't know what is going on, but this doesn't look good.
This isn't normal is it?

Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 17, 2013)

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 19, 2013)

voyagerfan99,
Hi bro -- I'm back.

_It is not a blue screen of death._
My computer runs just fine inbetween blue screen messages.
Days separate the appearances of this screen.
My computer is functional.
It is just an inconvenience.

Okay, so I ran the blue screen viewer.
Here is the imformation that I found:
The errors were caused by a "Page Fault in Nonpaged Area."
By the driver: "atidvai.dll"
File names:
"Mini51713-02.dmp"
"Mini51713-01.dmp"

With all this information, do you still want me to upload the zip file?

Captain Kirk


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 19, 2013)

It seems to be caused by a faulty video card driver. If you don't already know what video card your computer has, download PC Wizard (http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/pc-wizard/2012.2.11-setup.exe) and see what graphics processor you have. Then report back and I can direct you to the correct driver.

You can also download and burn Memtest86+ to a CD or flash drive and test your RAM.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 21, 2013)

voyagerfan99,
Hello There!

I used the PC Wizard.
This is the error message that I got when I ran the program.
_"Error Initializing General Library. Error: 0"_

Its just a guess, but I don't think this program can fix my problem.

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (May 21, 2013)

It is more than likely caused by your video card drivers. Go into safe mode, uninstall them, then download the latest drivers from game.amd.com.

'atidvai.dll' is related to ATI video drivers more likely than not. 

Before you download the latest drivers, make sure your video card supports them.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 22, 2013)

Spirit,
_Yo, yo, yo, hey bro, good to see you._

Do I have to have internet connection to do this with the "problem" computer, or is it possible to download the needed driver with another computer?

It would be very helpful if I could get it in a file, that way I could use it more than once, if need be, to fix it now and possibly at a later time -- as a backup utility!

The video card is a ATI Mobility 128 AGP 2X
It is a Dell Inspiron 5000e

*Captain Kirk*


----------



## johnb35 (May 22, 2013)

Dell driver page only goes up to windows ME.  What operating system are you running?


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 23, 2013)

johnb35,
Wow, didn't think I'd run into you!
How have you been?

*I am running XP*

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (May 23, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> Dell driver page only goes up to windows ME.  What operating system are you running?





Captain Kirk said:


> *I am running XP*


^ That could potentially be your problem.

And to answer your question, yes, you can download the driver on another PC and transfer them via USB or CD or whatever to the computer you need to install them on.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 24, 2013)

*Hello Spirit*,

You say running XP can be my problem. How is this?

I will go to Dell.com to find this video driver.
But were you indicating that they would not have it.

Is this what I should do -- will they have my driver there: XP?

Captain Kirk


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 25, 2013)

Howdy Spirit,

You were right!!!
I went to Dell.com and looked.
The video drivers only go up to ME!

Holy cow man, so does this mean that Dell no longer supports its products?

So I downloaded the video driver for W2000 instead.
I am going to install it.
Will this driver harm my system or make it worse?
Is this course of action safe?

Is this my best hope of success in this matter?

Captain Kirk


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 27, 2013)

I am running XP.
_I installed the W2000 video driver._

I don't think that the problem was the video driver.
Or rather, there may be two problems instead.
One being the video driver possibly.
And the other being something else.

The reason for this speculation is that the computer has been shutting off more frequently lately.
As in once a day.
And the last time that I used it, it shut off by itself 2 times in the same day.
*Another reason that I have for this is due to fact that the last 3 times, none of them included a blue screen at all!*
The computer just simply shut off by itself suddenly.

To further illustrate this notion, I will also mention that one of the times that it shut off by itself suddenly, it happened while I was reading a .pdf file which does not even require the use of a 3D card. Therefore it seems obvious that it may be more than just the video driver is the problem.

Side note:
The computer boots up at 22 degrees.
And levels out at about 55 degrees after running for several hours.

Captain Kirk


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 27, 2013)

Something (such as the video card) must be overheating then, causing the shutdown. That's the only time a system would shut itself down. Another possibility could be a failing power supply.



Captain Kirk said:


> Holy cow man, so does this mean that Dell no longer supports its products?



It means they never really supported XP for your system and simply don't provide drivers for it.


----------



## Okedokey (May 27, 2013)

Captain Kirk have we ever looked at your PSU?


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 28, 2013)

voyagerfan99,
Hello, good to see you again

Under the control panel I set the power options to show the battery icon in the taskbar when "active".
Therefore, if, for example, I were to start my computer up with the power supply plug in, which would be running off of the rechargeable battery that I have in the laptop, then a battery icon would show up in the taskbar.
And I know this because I have tested this principle -- in that I have done this exact thing before.
And sure enough, when started without the power supply plugged in, the battery icon shows up on the screen.
Also, when I start the computer WITH the power supply, and then "unplug" it after it is booted, the battery icon will show up.

The point that I'm trying to make is that my rechargeable battery will last for at least 30 minutes before running OUT of battery power, and thus causing an automatic shutdown.
However, during none of the times just before the computer went off, was there a battery icon on the taskbar.

And I wouldn't exactly say that 55 degrees is overheating, nor a cause for alarm

I have never heard of a video card overheating.
But I have heard of a motherboard overheating.

If, for example, I were to install the W2000 video driver, which I did, would that mean that since it wasn't the XP OS for which it was made, that it would reduce this driver to the statis of ineffective, as if no video driver had been installed at all, and that it would still be functioning under the format of "software renderer", as opposed to Radeon 9000 3D card render?
In conclusion, would it help at all, or would it be completely ineffective?

Okedokey,
Hello there. Glad you made it.
Haven't heard from you for a while!

No. You have never looked at this PSU.
It is a different computer/laptop altogether.
My other laptop died horribly, and most tragically.
I am still in mourning over it.

The specs of this computer: (posted earlier in this thread for the model type -- different than the Compaq Evo)

*Model:*
_Dell Inspirion 5000e_

*Motherboard:*
Compal Electronics, Inc. 440BX Desktop Reference Platform

*CPU:*
Intel Pentium III E
Coppermine 0.18um Technology

Captain Kirk


----------



## Okedokey (May 28, 2013)

Ok based on what I read your problem is as follows;

Computer shuts down with no warning regarding battery.

Does it shut down ever by itself when powered?

If not, then you should update the chipset and battery control drivers from the manufacture.

If that doesn't help I would suggest you have a bad hard drive.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 29, 2013)

_What do you mean by "powered"?_
You mean only running off of the rechargeable battery?
As the rechargeable battery only lasts 30 minutes at time, I always have it plugged in, so I have not tested this.
And it would be difficult to do so.

Its funny that you mentioned the hard drive because my hard drive just died and I had to replace it.
I have never had a hard drive die on me before this, but I can tell its dead because I can't load anything off of it, nor install anything ONTO it...
*There is now a new hard drive in the computer*.

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (May 29, 2013)

I'm just going to say this: bad hard drive.

They can go bad at any time, they're mechanical parts.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 29, 2013)

I say new machine. That one is ancient, not to mention XP isn;t supported in another 413 days.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 30, 2013)

Hey Spirit,
Thanks for the reply.

Yea, that's 'exactly' what I had thought at first too! It was then that I could no longer run any programs on the hard drive. It was worse than bad sectors. At least with bad sectors, you can still use 'some' of the data, but with this HD, I couldn't use ANY of it: I couldn't install any programs on it.

It was then that I scrapped this HD -- that is why I now have a different one in the computer now!!

So spirit, let's just say for a moment that you are right -- what are the symptoms that would appear from a bad HD? What about from bad sectors?

voyagerfan99,
good to hear from you.

voyagerfan99,


> XP isn;t supported in another 413 days.



Thanks for the info -- that's good to know. Though I knew that XP's day were numbered. And in this case, literally. In fact, this is such an exact calculation that it has to be true. Well, at least XP still has another year. You know, Vista and W7/8 are such memory hogs, its really a shame you know.

Maybe your right, there is the possiblity that overheating IS an issue.
Yesterday, my computer turned off by itself 4 times.
I have had no blue screens at all for some time.
I considered your possiblility and so I tested it:

As soon as my computer shut off, I turned it back on and checked the temp --
It read 38 degrees.

But I heard that the overheating temperature degree is based on the CPU chip that is in the computer.
Could it be that finding out the name of this could determine what the temperature range for this is?

So what do you think it is -- the video card, or the board?

_Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise_


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, let me fix that. I meant 314, but now it's down to 312.


----------



## spirit (May 30, 2013)

Symptoms of a bad hard drive? Pretty much exactly what you were experiencing: random shut downs, crashes, inability to install programs, inability to successfully move/copy data and stuff like that. You can usually tell when a HDD is dying too because it may be making a loud clicking sound. Symptoms of bad sectors would be the same sort of thing. 

The problem could be overheating. More likely your GPU is overheating than your CPU if your CPU is idle at 38C. Can you download GPU Temp and let us know what temperature your GPU is running at? http://www.gputemp.com/

Have you tried taking a can of compressed air to this system? Blow out the dust in order to reduce the temperature.


----------



## Captain Kirk (May 31, 2013)

Okedokey,


> then you should update the chipset and battery control drivers from the manufacture.



*I didn't know you COULD update the chipset -- is this the PSU, microchip, processor?*

_I never heard of battery control drivers._ 
Is this possible? 
I thought this was a "plug and play device"?

spirit,
These are the exact problems that were happening.
However, as far as the shutting off suddenly goes though, this was happening with HD #1;
yet when I switched to HD #2, the shutting off suddenly did not change.

There was no difference!

HD #1: inability to install programs, inability to successfully move/copy data
HD #2: functions normally. No problems at all!!!

It is a laptop, so I cannot exactly blow it out with air.

I heard that your only supposed to use compressed air for keyboards and fans.

And as far as the GPU temp, I'm getting that now.
I'll keep you updated with the information tomorrow.

voyagerfan99,
Yea, I just checked, and noticed that myself!
You were close though.

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 1, 2013)

_spirit,_
How you doing?

Okay, I found out about the GPU information.
I got the program, and installed it.

I ran the program several times.
*And each time that I ran the program, I got the same error message.*

The error message read as follows:
"The application failed to initialize properly"

It could be because I have a laptop which does not really have a 3D card, though it does have 3D capability, but it might be built into the board.
I have never fully taken apart a laptop yet, so I have not be able to analyze its composition.
However, things like sound cards or such components, I have heard that they are directly built INTO the board itself.
I am not really familiar with the Laptop Hardware arrangement.

But I do know that in Destops, that 3D cards are a separate card from the mobo.

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## spirit (Jun 1, 2013)

You can blow the laptop out with air. Hold it up, and spray the air in the vents. So long as the air hasn't moisturized then it's fine to spray it inside the system.

And you can update the chipset driver by going into device manager, finding it in there and updating the software.

What I want to know is why are you trying to keep a system this old running? You're probably wasting your time and money. Sounds like it doesn't even run with XP properly. Must be ancient?


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 2, 2013)

spirit
Hello there again. Made it back.

Looking at the fan, I didn't see ANY dust, which I thought a bit unusual.
Especially as you referred to the computer: that it was ancient.
I have seen many desktops, and they ALWAYS have dust on them.
But then again -- it could be that you can open them up further, so you can see more.
And maybe because desktop fans are bigger...

However, I am not familiar with laptop fans on the other hand.
And so I cannot know what to expect, or even if this is common.
It also seems like you mostly only know about desktops yourself.
However, it may be possible that you have dabbled into the hardware of laptops.
And might possibly know about this.

Anyways, I blew out the fan with compressed air, holding it up as you said:
The fan facing down and the laptop facing up.
Also, I found another vent on the laptop.
So I stuck the hose through the plastic grates into the core of the computer and blew it out.

Can I update the chipset driver with another computer that has internet connection (like in a file form maybe)?

As you know my other computer just died (the Compaq Evo) and I'm still in mourning over it.
This computer is my friends and I am borrowing it.
If possible, I hope to fix or for them, or at the very least, to hold me over until I can get another one.
At the moment, I cannot get another computer.

I guess you could say that I am wasting my time, but if it is possible to fix it, or, failing that,
to even pinpoint the problem so that I can better preserve it, and note what needs to be replaced --
then that is the least I can do for a friend.
Besides, they're letting me use it.

It runs just fine with XP.
It has never had any problems with the OS.
I don't know what you mean by

spirit


> Sounds like it doesn't even run with XP properly.


*Maybe you can enlighten me as to what gave you this impression!*

And as far as the "ancient" part.
I'm not quite sure about all that!
But what I do know is that my friend just got it, so it was new to him (though it was in used condition).
And has only used it once or twice

So now you can see why I am wondering about the state/problem of the computer, as this is the condition that my friend got it in...

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## spirit (Jun 2, 2013)

Well comon' Kirk, we found out earlier that you couldn't even get a graphics card driver which worked properly with or fully supported XP. The latest supported operating system was Me wasn't it? Must be old if there aren't even any proper graphics drivers for XP.

Didn't realise it's a friend's computer. I'm getting a bit lost in this thread now - can you tell me exactly what you've done to try and rectify the problem? I believe you've put a new hard drive in and you're still getting problems? Tried checking the RAM with Memtest86?

And yes you can download the chipset driver from the manufacturer's website on another computer and copy it across using USB or a CD and install it.

And yes it's true that I prefer desktops to laptops and I know more about them. Don't think I don't now anything about laptops though. 

If you think the problem is graphics-related it could be because of the drivers (like I said, ATI doesn't officially support XP, though the 2000 drivers may work) or because the GPU itself is overheating and may need some new paste or re-soldering. In which case, you have to ask yourself - is it worth the time?


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello.Spirit,

Yes I knew that the computer had been around for a while, but what I meant was, for my friend who had just got it, it was new -- as they had never used it.
And not some computer that you have had around for years. That is what I meant: new to them, not referring to the date of manufacture.

Yes, checking the RAM. That is a good idea, and I had considered it. However, I also realized that I would not be able to complete an accurate RAM test unless I was able to leave the computer running for 1 full day. And, as the computer shuts off by itself after a couple of hours, sometimes up to 4 times a day, I cannot see how a full or accurate RAM test can be completed or run!!!

I installed the W2000 ati video driver, blew it out with air, replaced the HD, checked the event viewer logs, ran the blue screen error program that notes the minidump section, ran the speccy hardware analsis program to find the temp, went to the intel site to check the temp chart for PSU's, and looked at what the blue screen error message number meant at microsoft.

As far as the Driver Chipset, there are 1,500 results. So it may take me several hours to find it.

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## spirit (Jun 3, 2013)

What's the exact make and model number of the laptop?

How many sticks of RAM are currently installed in the machine? If there's more than one, remove one and try using the laptop with one stick installed. Do you get the same problems? If you, remove that stick, and try the other one, or try putting the stick in a different RAM bay.

Right now though I think the issue is either your power supply/source or the motherboard is just on its last legs.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 4, 2013)

*This is an out of control computer!*

Spirit
Hi there!

_Model:
Dell Inspirion 5000e

Motherboard:
Compal Electronics, Inc. 440BX Desktop Reference Platform

CPU:
Intel Pentium III E
Coppermine 0.18um Technology_

Is this what you needed, or did I fail to include something?
I know that there is one more peice of information, but it can only be seen when the computer firsts starts up, and since it is a long number, it is hard to write down and takes booting it several times to get the whole thing.

TEST #1
Took out 1st Ram card.
Loaded, no problems.

TEST #2
Took out 2nd Ram card.
Did 7 test runs, all with the same result:
Test Results:
There was black screen.
Windows did not load.
No words or splash screen ever appeared on the screen.
Then suddenly, the computer just turned off after 15 seconds of being on.
In fact, it kept doing it.
Okay, that is enough tests now.
So I turned it off, but it turned itself back on
And resumed its own tests without me being able to stop it
The computer completed tests #8,9,10,and #11 by itself
I could not stop the computer: I kept turning it off 5 times
But it turned itself back on
So I unplugged it: "Ha, that ought to work!!"
But no, the computer kept turning on, 11,12,13,and 14 times
This is crazy, the computer is just going by itself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I took out the rechargeable battery.
[And let out a sigh of relief]:good:

*Spirit, your a genuis!!!*
It looks like the problem might be the RAM!!

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## spirit (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah it could have been bad RAM but the fact that it keeps turning itself on by itself when you unplug the power cord would be because of a dying motherboard, sorry. 

I had an IBM laptop once that did the same sort of thing. Eventually it just died altogether and wouldn't even turn on.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 5, 2013)

Spirit,
How's your day going?

When I discovered the results of the RAM test, I was just about to throw away the defective RAM stick.
But then I thought to myself, "that's what a hardware novice would do".
An amatuer with hardware would automatically assume the problem to be with the first found thing.
A hardware expert would complete ALL of the tests.
And from this, "then" come to a conclusion based on all the facts.

I just realized that like they say in quantum physics, "the observer, by observing the experiement, can alter the results of the experiement".
Which, in this case would be that the RAM may have been put back into the socket wrong.
This means that all of the RAM sticks may have been correctly seated "before" the experiement took place.
And that, the socket finger release buttons may be loose or bent, which had caused the RAM stick to be seated incorrectly.

Therefore, I cannot truely say that I have COMPLETED the RAM test until I have individually tested each of the RAM sticks one at time, putting them into each socket by themselves, to not only test the RAM sticks, but to also test the sockets.

It was during this time of consideration that after realizing that during the RAM test, that I may have incorrectly seated the RAM, that it might not be the RAM that is bad, but instead that the socket itself is bad!! Huh -- I hadn't thought of that before.

And as to the "driver chipset update", I found the correct computer model at the Dell site, but I'm not quite sure what you are talking about.
By the "driver chipset update",  are you referring to the Bios update?
When you say the "driver chipset update", what are you referring to?

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously that computer is so old you're wasting your time.  Its called lifetime.  It could even be the cpu going.  It may be something you have already tested that shows an intermittent fault.  Time for a new one.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 6, 2013)

Okedokey,

So you've narrowed the problem down to either the CPU, the mobo, or the RAM?

I suspect its the mobo as the culprit.
But just so I know in the future, what would be the symtoms of a failing CPU?

And, for future reference, I was wondering if you could help me figure out what you meant by the "driver chipset update", because I went to intel and found the correct model and make of my computer but I did no see ANY listings of what you call "driver chipset update"!
The closest that I could find was BIOS update. Is that what you meant?

I am new to hardware so I do not fully understand these things or how to find them.

Thank You.

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (Jun 6, 2013)

I've had a look on Dell's website and there isn't a chipset driver available sorry, or at least not for Windows 2000.

I think you need to give up on this now. It's an old machine. Probably had a hard life...


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 6, 2013)

Captain Kirk said:


> Okedokey,
> 
> So you've narrowed the problem down to either the CPU, the mobo, or the RAM?
> 
> ...



Chipset drivers here

http://www.intel.com/design/software/drivers/platform/archived_inf.htm

CPU failures can cause any type of bsod.

Following from that and assuming your PSU is sufficient, then reinstall the OS.  That way you're sure its hardware.

Then if that doesn't solve it, replace with known good, each component until you narrow it down.  That's the only way.


----------



## spirit (Jun 6, 2013)

Not really worth spending a lot of money replacing parts on a laptop this old, as I have said before.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 7, 2013)

Spirit,
Hi

I just now realized that RAM couldn't cause the computer to boot by itself.
So, if effect, there would be no sense in completing 3 separate RAM tests (or 4 if this computer wasn't in such bad shape).
As, all that the RAM tests would be doing would only be testing whether the RAM itself was bad (or still good) and would have nothing to do with checking for errors with the computer itself -- given the results of this last test.

I also just now realized that there is no other hardware components in the computer that could cause the computer to boot by itself -- therefore concluding the results of a failing board.

Certainty of results: 95% :gun:

As far as fixing the computer: well, at this point, it looks like the only fixing that will do any good would be to replace an ENTIRE board -- in which case may be hard to find, and really not worth it: the computer is of such a low MHz that it wouldn't be worth the trouble.
However, if this was the computer "case" frame of a 2 Gig or so computer, then such an endeavor might be a fun thing to try and conquer.
But my first "building my own computer" is going to be with a desktop, not a laptop, because I know much more about it.
And for "building my own computer" for a laptop (which is exactly what this would be considering its failing hardware), I don't think it would be worth it in terms of cost -- it would only be worth it for the experience and enjoyment of accomplishing it.

Hey bro -- do you think that so I know in the future, and so that I understand a little bit more about hardware and how to find things related to hardware -- 
[[about what was mentioned reguarding the "chipset driver update"]], that you could tell me what this is referring to (the BIOS?), or was it not in the list at the dell site?
I also looked on the dell site for the model of a second computer, and in both instances, there was not a listing for  "chipset driver update". 
How would I find this?
Is it located on the dell site (for a dell computer)?
Was I looking under the right name ("chipset driver update": it was not in the list)?

I do not understand hardware very well -- it is a bit confusing, and Okeydoky lost me on this one. It is over my head. Obviously I am not a hardware expert yet.

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (Jun 7, 2013)

Definitely not worth replacing the motherboard. I think it's time to wave goodbye to this laptop now.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 8, 2013)

*Solved*

Spirit,

Thanks for your help bro.

_Much appreciated!_

Thank You!   Thank You!   Thank You!   Thank You!   Thank You!   Thank You!  

You have succesfully solved the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Captain Kirk*


----------



## spirit (Jun 8, 2013)

What by telling you to stop bothering with this machine I've suddenly made it work? 

On a serious note, what was wrong with it?


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 9, 2013)

*About to Die*

Spirit,
*Yo Bro, what's up man?*

1. There is a 95% probability that the board is failing, and about to die.
I can think of no other hardware components that would cause the computer to boot by itself.

2. _I was hoping that you could tell me how to find the "chipset driver update" before I go._
I could not find it at dell.com 

You've been a great help (can I call you friend?)

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (Jun 9, 2013)

Captain Kirk said:


> _I was hoping that you could tell me how to find the "chipset driver update" before I go._
> I could not find it at dell.com


Chipset drivers can be found below: 



Okedokey said:


> Chipset drivers here
> 
> http://www.intel.com/design/software/drivers/platform/archived_inf.htm



Dell don't have them on their site (I looked the other day) but they should be located in the link above.

I think the motherboard is dying. If the laptop keeps turning itself on, that does usually indicate a bad motherboard i'm afraid.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Spirit,

*No, the computer does not turn itself on.* It has never done this, except during that 1 RAM test that I was conducting.

Does the symptoms of a failing board include for a computer to turn on by itself, because if it does, then it looks like it may be a different problem altogether!!!

Thanks for the info. Well that's real stupid, why didn't I think of that?
Of course -- its only logical that the "chip", being of the Intel brand, would be on the intel site; even though the manufacturer of the computer is dell!!

Captain Kirk


----------



## spirit (Jun 10, 2013)

In a laptop, yeah if it keeps turning on by itself it usually means the board is dying.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 11, 2013)

spirit,
hOW'S yA?

*So your saying that even though the computer (laptop) does not turn itself on by itself, that it still counts that it did because it exhibited this behavior during that one RAM test?*

And that as its (the board's) condition worsens that its symptoms will then start to display the effects of turning on by itself.

_At the moment, the laptop does not turn on by itself!_!

Captain Kirk


----------



## amoahtech (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys am new on the block. i had some problem with my pc. it always gives me blue screen and states " memory damping error". how can i stop it


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 18, 2013)

amoahtech,
How are you doing?

1. Try taking out your RAM and reseating it.
Then reboot.

2. Still error:
Run Memtest (4.0 is lastest I think)

Sounds like you are experiencing a memory (RAM) related issue...

First try these two steps before you ask for more suggestions on how to fix it.

An accurate Memtest takes 1 full day with no errors.
Taking out your RAM requires you opening up your computer: You'll need a screwdriver.

Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## spirit (Jun 18, 2013)

amoahtech, it'd be great if you could make a new thread for your issues, thanks.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 19, 2013)

amoahtech,

wHAT hAPPENED?

need help?...


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 20, 2013)

Some computers (including laptops and netbooks) have an option in the BIOS to turn on the computer automatically at the specified time HH:MM:SS.
Usually that option is called WAKE ALARM or something similar...it depends on the BIOS.

So you might wanna check to see if you have that option in BIOS and turn it off if it's turned on.

Even my almost 15 years old computer has that option in the BIOS.

Also have you tryed to perform ROM recovery on the motherboard?


----------



## Captain Kirk (Jun 20, 2013)

S.T.A.R.S.,
Hi!!!

So where are you located?
Oh yea, the planet earth!
So your one of them then -- those Earthling people.
No wonder.

I like your handle. 
I'm from the Gamma Quadrant.
Nice to meet ya.

Were you talking to amoahtech or were you talking to me, as far as your last post goes?
You reply sounds more like something that relates to my issue, more than it did for amoahtech's situation.
Anyways, just wanted to clarify.

And by the way, I on an expedition for interplanetary relations.
Ship: PIII Inspiron 5000e 

P.S. Are you the guy that has his HD sealed in a sealed air tight vacuum chamber? We had a discussion one time about HD's?

 Captain Kirk
USS Enterprise


----------



## spirit (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys we've already determined that something is probably up with the motherboard in this system, and since that amoahtech guy hasn't posted back just ignore him.


----------

